# Is anyone hiking Memorial Day weekend?



## Mike P. (May 18, 2007)

OR for our Canadian Brethren, any one hiking this weekend?   Some of the USFS roads are still closed but several including Gale River Road are now open.

Looks like I'll be along the Davis Path Friday afternoon & somewhere along the Carters on Saturday.


----------



## David Metsky (May 18, 2007)

Since I'm headed to Galehead Hut for the weekend, I'm glad to hear that the Gale River Loop is open. 

 -dave-


----------



## walkerd2 (May 18, 2007)

School ends Wednesday! YEAH

So Friday I'm heading up Moosilauke, then on Monday either Cabot or Carraigan.

I need to bang out my last 3 4000 footers.


----------



## Skier75 (May 18, 2007)

No way do I want to become black fly bait!  'Sides UK going in for surgery on Friday, we won't be doing anything for at least a month.


----------



## swampyankee (May 18, 2007)

I'm doing a 3 day hike/whack in the Pemi .


----------



## bruno (May 20, 2007)

i'll be in da whites but i ain't sayin' where:smash::-D:flame:!!!!!!


----------



## MarcHowes (May 20, 2007)

Prolly be 'whacking in Maine if you are going after any of the 6pack NEHH peaks


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2007)

How are the trails doing with mud/snow?

Hoping to kayak.  Sunday is taken.  Maybe something on Monday?


----------



## Terry (May 21, 2007)

Sat is already taken but maybe a short local hike sun or mon to get back into it. Depends on the honey do list also.


----------



## Mike P. (May 21, 2007)

Looks like some snow above 3,000 feet still 2-4 feet deep in some places per trail condition reports.


----------



## zook (May 22, 2007)

I'm heading south to North Carolina. Original plan was to hike Mt. Mitchell but I heard the  summit trail is closed, also my husband has a swollen knee, so we might just drive up this time. Still some light hiking possible in Shenandoah.


----------



## Vortex (May 22, 2007)

I'll be getting out somewhere Sat  in the Sunday River river area . Local  Depends on whom in the family joins me.


----------

